# huge russian olive trees



## davduckman2010 (Nov 1, 2012)

a guy i work with says he has 2 pretty big what he says are live russian olive trees he says i can cut and sell he wants them gone . he is goin to bring me a smaller log so i can check it out. i have no idea what these are or if its worth cuting them down hes says there a good at least 18 to 20 somthing across and old and knarly . and they have what looks like curly / pig tail branches. ill get some pics . would these be worth cutting:dunno: duck


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 1, 2012)

*RE: hugh russian olive trees*

Duck -somebody on here had some awhile ago- I think Joe bought some. Looked nice...............


----------



## DKMD (Nov 1, 2012)

*RE: hugh russian olive trees*

I haven't turned it, but it's neat looking stuff!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 1, 2012)

*RE: hugh russian olive trees*

hmmm ill have to investigate he claims there fat .


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Nov 1, 2012)

*RE: hugh russian olive trees*

I traded one of our members for some russian olive a while back. Cut some up for turning blanks, pens and a few knife scales.
Nice looking stuff but it has a curious aroma...

Anyhow here is a knife with some russian olive.
[attachment=12996]
Tom


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 2, 2012)

*RE: hugh russian olive trees*



West River WoodWorks said:


> I traded one of our members for some russian olive a while back. Cut some up for turning blanks, pens and a few knife scales.
> Nice looking stuff but it has a curious aroma...
> 
> Anyhow here is a knife with some russian olive.
> ...


----------



## Jdaschel (Nov 2, 2012)

*RE: hugh russian olive trees*

Russian olive is the only thing that grows here in moses lake. It is not the funnest wood to work with. I think it has a similar story to mesquite. In texas they burn the stuff, because they have so much of it. But everywhere else, it is pretty spendy because it doesnt grow there. That is the same story with russian olive, people just throw away russian olive here. Mainly because it is a super knarly scraggly little tree, that usually doesnt look good. But if you can find some burls in it, you are in luck. (burls are always a seller, no matter what tree) and I would guess that russian olive has some figured wood because its twisty nature. Also, alot of cracks.


----------



## DomInick (Nov 2, 2012)

*RE: hugh russian olive trees*

I recently dug up a Russian olive burl out of the ground and its beautiful. Trying to post pics on my phone, but it's saying its to large to post. 
When I can ill try again.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Nov 2, 2012)

*RE: hugh russian olive trees*



davduckman2010 said:


> a guy i work with says he has 2 pretty big what he says are live russian olive trees he says i can cut and sell he wants them gone . he is goin to bring me a smaller log so i can check it out. i have no idea what these are or if its worth cuting them down hes says there a good at least 18 to 20 somthing across and old and knarly . and they have what looks like curly / pig tail branches. ill get some pics . would these be worth cutting:dunno: duck



I have alot of the Russian Olive at my home in Northern Arizona, it is a beautiful wood and makes fantastic turnings !!!! Does have a funny smell yes, but it is well worth the time and effort to cut it and work it !!!!!!!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 2, 2012)

does these trees have curly small branches like i said i havnt laid eyes on them yet . he said hes no tree expert he was told thats what they are hes bringing a branch with leaves for me next week. duck


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 2, 2012)

Dave - I would be interested in it. Here is a piece of Russian Olive I turned a couple of years ago. 

[attachment=13035]

It is not easy to find in big pieces. IMO you will not have problems moving it.
Scott


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 2, 2012)

wow scott thats some cool looking wood and thats a great form on that vessel . hes bringing me a peice in next week and some pics then ill go check out the trees. might be somthing he says there fat with crotch and knarly. he doesnt like all the curly branches all over his yard the neighbor womans always after them for craft stuff. ill find out duck


----------



## phinds (Nov 3, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> a guy i work with says he has 2 pretty big what he says are live russian olive trees he says i can cut and sell he wants them gone . he is goin to bring me a smaller log so i can check it out. i have no idea what these are or if its worth cuting them down hes says there a good at least 18 to 20 somthing across and old and knarly . and they have what looks like curly / pig tail branches. ill get some pics . would these be worth cutting:dunno: duck



As you can see on my site, this is nice stuff.


----------



## davidgiul (Nov 3, 2012)

Duck, I recently purchased a small (7 x 5 x 3") block of Russian Olive burl on fee bay for 32.00. Sounds to me like free wood is a good deal


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 3, 2012)

:


davidgiul said:


> Duck, I recently purchased a small (7 x 5 x 3") block of Russian Olive burl on fee bay for 32.00. Sounds to me like free wood is a good deal



:csnut: THATS ALL I NEED TO HERE THANKS DAVE AND YOUR RIGHT ITS THE RIGHT PRICE


----------



## davidgiul (Nov 3, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> :
> 
> 
> davidgiul said:
> ...


Just remember to cover your nose when cutting. As Rob would say, "...smells worst than a gator's butt." Of course I have often wondered how he has gained such insight. :davidguil:


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 3, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> > :
> ...



me too


----------



## davidgiul (Nov 3, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> > davduckman2010 said:
> ...


On another note: you have been posting some killer maple. One of these days I am gonna have to sample some.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 3, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> > davidgiul said:
> ...



by all means my freind just let me know got plenty duck


----------



## bwh3805 (Nov 11, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> a guy i work with says he has 2 pretty big what he says are live russian olive trees he says i can cut and sell he wants them gone . he is goin to bring me a smaller log so i can check it out. i have no idea what these are or if its worth cuting them down hes says there a good at least 18 to 20 somthing across and old and knarly . and they have what looks like curly / pig tail branches. ill get some pics . would these be worth cutting:dunno: duck



Russian olive is a very nice looking wood and worthy of the chainsaw and band mill. It does have a stank to it, but the chatoyance and color variation of this wood can be pretty unbelievable. I offered up some on here last fall/winter and will have more to offer in the upcoming months. In fact I will be cutting down some rather large RO trees in the upcoming weeks


----------

